# midnighthags



## midnighthags (May 31, 2009)

Hi!

Just wanted to introduce myself!


----------



## hauntedcampers (Jan 1, 2007)

hi Midnighthags


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Midnight


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello MH and welcome to a great forum!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Midnight!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome midnighthags


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome MH!

you'll have loads of fun here! :lolkin:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, welcome aboard.


----------



## midnighthags (May 31, 2009)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ok, you have 2 posts now....let's get going!!! lol

Again, welcome to Hauntforum!!!


----------



## midnighthags (May 31, 2009)

I'm crack-a- lackin'!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ok...3.

Need we beat you with the chains???


----------



## midnighthags (May 31, 2009)

I think it would be less painful to post!!!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hah, howdy and welcome.


----------



## midnighthags (May 31, 2009)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Midnighthags and welcome to HauntForum! It's been nice talking to you in chat.*


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I suppose I'm a little late on this, but I'd like to echo what PrettyGhoul said! Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Howdy MidNightThags - Welcome!


----------

